# Calves? WHAT CALVES?!?



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Have a ganders at these little toothpicks, NOTHING will make them grow, NOTHING! Calf raises my ****. Help me out here guys? What's cheaper.. Implants or synthol? Trollololol

You should see me in shorts, look a right c*nt


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

How big is the rest of your body? Maybe its something an overall bulk will fix? :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

post up your routine and diet .


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Need2Grow said:


> How big is the rest of your body? Maybe its something an overall bulk will fix? :whistling:


This big.










I'm on a bulk now mate with epi and superdrol stack lol, still waiting or then to kick in though, gonna ****ing smash my legs when they do


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

hah yeh judging by those i`d say ur pretty skinny all over :tongue: i have skinny calves aswell mate but am finding high rep calve raises done correct are helping


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey op, you got a couple of bits of thread hanging from your shorts............... oops, never mind :whistling:

Best finnish this post with a compliment after that................erm.................nice...shoe...

lace.... :lol:


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

you have thin ankles


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Seriously though, i had pretty sh1t legs, 12 months of thai boxing sorted that right out, 9 years on.... now the rest of my body needs to catch up with them girders!


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

From past reading it seems different things hit people differently in regards to growth here.

I tried 8x3,12x3 heavy... 20x3, 20x5 lighter and many more ranges but no luck, this was hitting them once a week though, recently I've gone to:

MON: 10x4 each leg

WED: 20x4 both legs, fast reps

FRI: 10x4 each leg

This has worked greatly and the rate they've grown is over any other bodypart by far at the moment (probably as I'm guilty of not doing legs enough in the past).

The big veins in them have really popped out too and they're even there rested now.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't think you train legs :thumbdown:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Hey op, you got a couple of bits of thread hanging from your shorts............... oops, never mind :whistling:
> 
> Best finnish this post with a compliment after that................erm.................nice...shoe...
> 
> lace.... :lol:


LMFAO ninja you c*nt.

It's no f*cking fun having legs like a stalk bud!!!


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Deleted post due to not reading post properly


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

chickenlegs said:


> LMFAO ninja you c*nt.
> 
> It's no f*cking fun having legs like a stalk bud!!!


nolegs? lol

Sorry, dont mean to discriminate :lol:


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

You best bet is to go back in time and get different parents.

Luckily my dad gave me his good calves, Thanks dad. This was me back when I was 13 @ 6ft2, didn't workout back then just played basketball;



Best exercise I've found is if you get the smith machine and set it up as if you are going to do squats but place a block on the floor (just use something that's level that will allow you to get full stretch so that your heals go below the line of your toes.) and do calf raises that way.

I don't rate doing them on leg press. I find it too easy to bounce the weight where as with the bar on your back you're only going down so you really have to contract.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

buy a weight vest and wear it all the time, u never see a fat cnut with skinny calves for a reason.

start at 50kg and report back in 3 months


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RDS said:


> You best bet is to go back in time and get different parents.
> 
> Luckily my dad gave me his good calves, Thanks dad. This was me back when I was 13 @ 6ft2, didn't workout back then just played basketball;
> 
> ...


13 @ 6ft2  how tall are you now mate?


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

The L Man said:


> 13 @ 6ft2  how tall are you now mate?


400ft8

but seriously I think I was actually about 6ft1 but I'm only just over 6ft2 now. So didn't grow much in height.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

RDS said:


> 400ft8
> 
> but seriously I think I was actually about 6ft1 but I'm only just over 6ft2 now. So didn't grow much in height.


Ahh thought you were gonna say like 7ft


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

get on the smith with a step up platform under you and do the calve raises


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Ahh thought you were gonna say like 7ft


Lol no I just shot up very quickly.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

RDS said:


> Lol no I just shot up very quickly.


bet ur still 13 aint ya :whistling:


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> bet ur still 13 aint ya :whistling:


13 and 3/4 actually :nono:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> get on the smith with a step up platform under you and do the calve raises


Unfortunately my gym doesn't have awesome equipment like that :/ the weighted vest sounds like a good idea but **** wearing one in the summer! **** gonna have to wait till winter.

Is there anything I can do for the muscle down the sides of my shin? My whole leg is underdeveloped. ****s me off, my dads legs are ****ing hench!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Hill sprints?


----------



## RDS (Aug 29, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Unfortunately my gym doesn't have awesome equipment like that :/ the weighted vest sounds like a good idea but **** wearing one in the summer! **** gonna have to wait till winter.
> 
> Is there anything I can do for the muscle down the sides of my shin? My whole leg is underdeveloped. ****s me off, my dads legs are ****ing hench!


Plyometrics may be the best option. Just jump everywhere like a kangaroo and your calves will be hench in no time.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, so hill sprints, jumping, and train them 3x per week. Sorted.

Link for synthol?


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

this has made me feel a whole lot better about my legs i was thought mine was small lol , but one the plus side least youve got a nice tan


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Seriously though, i had pretty sh1t legs, 12 months of thai boxing sorted that right out, 9 years on.... now the rest of my body needs to catch up with them girders!


I would agree with this. My calves are thick from the training Thai as well.

Could always do skipping mate!


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

The guy I prefer training with most calls me 'peg legs' lol - slag him as I can still do reps more properly than him with the bigger weights


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Have I missed the bit where you tell us what you do for calves at the moment?

When you try something for calves, how long do you do it for before trying something else?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Have I missed the bit where you tell us what you do for calves at the moment?
> 
> When you try something for calves, how long do you do it for before trying something else?


Well Iv only been training for 5 months, and I do leg press, weighted calf raises on a step for calfs.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bens1991 said:


> this has made me feel a whole lot better about my legs i was thought mine was small lol , but one the plus side least youve got a nice tan


Me? Tan? You gotta be feckin kidding me? Lol, I'm whiter than the top of a pub toilet on a Friday night


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> Well Iv only been training for 5 months, and I do leg press, weighted calf raises on a step for calfs.


Detail!

Calf raises - how many, how heavy, what speed, how deep, rest period and how often?

What do you squat?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

hows your quads and hammys? any pictures?


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

I would train them twice per week:

eg - mon - Quads, Hams and calves

thurs - calves

A simple routine to start could be:

Standing calf raise or leg press calf raise - 4 X 10-12 (monday) - 4 X 20-50 (thursday)

Seated Calf raises - 4 X 10-12 (monday) - 4 X 20-50 (thursday)

Give them high volume and mix up rep ranges.

Something I notice with calf training is that it is very painful. It really is a case of mind over matter, full range of motion, slow movement, and don't stop because the pump hurts, maintain the pain haha


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Detail!
> 
> Calf raises - how many, how heavy, what speed, how deep, rest period and how often?
> 
> What do you squat?


 I do leg press to start, 6 sets, start at 150kg for 20 reps and go really deep, then up the weight by 10kg every set and go to failure between 10 and 20 reps, the last set I don't go very deep at 220kg. Calf raises I do a mixture of reps and weights to get the best of all worlds. I only train them once per week though.

I don't squat 

Or deadlift for that matter :


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

doggy said:


> hows your quads and hammys? any pictures?


They look "ok" when pumped, but small also compared to my top half. Will post pics tomoz


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

get deadlifting and squatting


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I do leg press to start, 6 sets, start at 150kg for 20 reps and go really deep, then up the weight by 10kg every set and go to failure between 10 and 20 reps, the last set I don't go very deep at 220kg. Calf raises I do a mixture of reps and weights to get the best of all worlds. I only train them once per week though.
> 
> *I don't squat *
> 
> ...


Bingo!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Need2Grow said:


> Bingo!


Haha, I was afraid somebody would say that. I cant squat ATM, there's no squat rack st my gym, I'm hoping one comes for the refurb this year.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Move gyms


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Move gyms


If I move gyms I won't be able to go as often because of the distance


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Lunges? Smith machine squats? Improvise 

... Or we all call u The Weed Man from now on


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Haha, I was afraid somebody would say that. I cant squat ATM, there's no squat rack st my gym, I'm hoping one comes for the refurb this year.


Yes you can.................front squats or hacks


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

You can do calf raises on most leg press machines, that's how I do mine. 160kg for reps. My quads and hams have always been naturally decent for some reason and I used to do a lot of mountain biking, but my calves were always lagging.

I've started to train them twice per week for the last few months and they're starting to grow a little bit now.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

superdazzler said:


> Yes you can.................front squats or hacks


They are scary :/

I'll watch a load of YT vids on them then might give them ago when the gym is empty lol


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

IGotTekkers said:


> I do leg press to start, 6 sets, start at 150kg for 20 reps and go really deep, then up the weight by 10kg every set and go to failure between 10 and 20 reps, the last set I don't go very deep at 220kg. Calf raises I do a mixture of reps and weights to get the best of all worlds. I only train them once per week though.
> 
> I don't squat
> 
> Or deadlift for that matter :


Do them 3x + per week for a while, do them BEFORE anything else.

How heavy are your calf raises? Do you do them on the leg press? Do you hold at the bottom and squeeze at the top?

Could try doing 100 calf raises (no weight) every day for a month and see what happens. They are stubborn and get constant use so you will be hard pushed to overtrain them...


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

I saw a bird with MASSIVE calves today, i took a pic but didn't come out too good.

lol musta looked a right weirdo


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I saw a bird with MASSIVE calves today, i took a pic but didn't come out too good.
> 
> lol musta looked a right weirdo


That's a bit scooby!


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I saw a bird with MASSIVE calves today, i took a pic but didn't come out too good.
> 
> lol musta looked a right weirdo


lets see?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Kimball said:


> That's a bit scooby!


lol i only took a pic cuz i thought of this thread


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

they looked a lot bigger in person, hence me sayin didnt come out good


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Dam. Thanks for making me feel better about mine though lol


----------



## MickR (Jul 4, 2012)

bang a weight belt on get a chain and hang a barbell from it and do stood up raises on a ledge. heavy and until u cant do another for 4-5 sets... helped me


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> View attachment 88132
> 
> 
> they looked a lot bigger in person, hence me sayin didnt come out good


Haha you absolute lad.

But massive calves don't count if you are a whale! Lool


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Haha you absolute lad.
> 
> But massive calves don't count if you are a whale! Lool


i know, but u could tell there was a ****load of muscle in her calves, thats why i took the pic as u get them by carrying weight around, all the time. - thats why i always say weight vest.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

you do 6 sets a week on calves but i bet you do 15 sets for chest or back


----------



## BigInTheCity (Jun 17, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Have a ganders at these little toothpicks, NOTHING will make them grow, NOTHING! Calf raises my ****. Help me out here guys? What's cheaper.. Implants or synthol? Trollololol
> 
> You should see me in shorts, look a right c*nt


If its any consolation, mine are probably even worse!!!!!

Google, Jim McLellan's Crippling Calf Routine from 1964!

I did it for the first time on Thursday, got out of bed this morning and just fell over because I couldn't walk on my calves! Haha

I think I shocked my calves, they are permanently pumped at the moment!!

Good luck


----------



## BigInTheCity (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't worry mate, mine are worse than yours!!!!

Google Jim McLellan's Crippling Calf Routine from 1964.

Did it for the first the first time Thursday night, got out of bed this morning and just collapsed on the floor because my calves hurt so much and didn't work! Haha

I'm definitely going to try this out for some time and try get a few more inches on my calves! God help me!

Only good thing about my calves is that I have passed them on to my 2 year old daughter, she will thank me for them hahA

Good luck


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

More worried about the trainers to be fair


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Big ape said:


> More worried about the trainers to be fair


They are brand new mate!!! And the most comfy shoes Iv ever worn in my life! £12 from tk max


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

RDS said:


> You best bet is to go back in time and get different parents.
> 
> Luckily my dad gave me his good calves, Thanks dad. This was me back when I was 13 @ 6ft2, didn't workout back then just played basketball;
> 
> ...


no offence mate but your calves are small there :whistling:


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Do hill sprints with 2 small children on your back they will blow right up... Not the children..... That would be ****ed up! Your calves.... DO NOT stick C4 to children. Also I would advise using your own kids... Acquiring others can be both tricky and risky :cowboy:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Do hill sprints with 2 small children on your back they will blow right up... Not the children..... That would be ****ed up! Your calves.... DO NOT stick C4 to children. Also I would advise using your own kids... Acquiring others can be both tricky and risky :cowboy:


I have 2 step sons, would they work?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I have 2 step sons, would they work?


Not in the eyes of the law lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Not in the eyes of the law lol


Meh, I'm an anarchist.


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

try 3min skipping barefoot,3 sets.give it a month.in addition to your other training,hope they turn into bulls bud. :bounce:


----------

